# looking for good trainer in bay area, east bay, ca



## kool (Sep 10, 2007)

looking for good trainer in bay area, east bay, ca


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Call Tyson Kennels in Menlo Park (on the west side of the dumbarton bridge).

SCH club (and OB classes) meet on the east side (Newark).


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey kool, how's your puppy doing. She's about 9 months now?

You were in a puppy class already weren't you? How did that go?

Do you have specific training in mind or are you looking at basic obedience and socialization? How far are you willing to travel?

I have a few options and locations for you to check out - Fremont, Redwood City, Santa Clara.

In the meantime here is a link to an association of non-profit dog traininng clubs - again depending on what you are looking for one or two may fit your needs. Just click on the link for AOCNC clubs for contact info of several clubs.

http://aocnc.org/index.php


----------



## kool (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Samuel,
thanks for the link.
she is doing great these days.
every weekend i took her to pinole shore park and she loves to go between those trees and really quite place to walk off leash.
she is close to 9months now.
she still doesn't do well with other dogs maybe that's her.
she tries to sniff closer and unless if other dogs bark at her then she started continues barks orelse these days she just looks at them and passes them.
people and kids no problem with her and too much energy to play all the time and crazy about balls.
i'll check out the link and see which is best for me to travel.
i've to obedience no matter what but at home she does most of the basic obedience already.
hope to do schh if time permits and if she has nerve orelse good obedient and maybe tracking.....lets see.

pls. let me know if you've any thoughts for me.

thanks


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You might also check out Sue's reference for Tyson Kennels in Menlo Park. There is another post going on loking for breeders and Randy Tyson's name came up. so I looked at it-it seems that she and Tyson Kennels are associated? Sue might enlighten us on that one. Anyway, those links I found are:

Tyson Kennels:
http://www.tysonkennels.com/

Witmer-Tyson imports:
http://www.witmertyson.com/about


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Too late to edit previous post.



> Originally Posted By: koolshe still doesn't do well with other dogs maybe that's her.
> she tries to sniff closer and unless if other dogs bark at her then she started continues barks <u>*or else these days she just looks at them and passes them*</u>.
> people and kids no problem with her and too much energy to play all the time and <u>*crazy about balls*</u>.


I underline two relevant parts of your comments here. The first one tells me that you are in fact progressing if she is able to look and pass them. That is a very good thing and you want to make sure to praise and reward her when she does that.

Crazy about balls? - That can relate to prey drive and gives you the drive to use in her training. And that is also a very good thing.

You indicated Pinole Shore Park - do you live near there? If so I would suggest that you look at both the Oakland and Mt Diablo Dog training clubs from the link I gave you. They are pretty active and both have several GSD folks involved in their activities. I think both also have members who participate in tracking -mostly out in Vacaville area. The local GSD specialty obedience trials will be held at the Mt Diablo club site in Concord on Mar 1-2.

Have you been down to Pt. Isabel Park in Richmond? That is place you could go to socialize. Cassidy's Mom from this forum takes her two (Dena and Keefer) there quite a bit and posts lots of pictures of them playing in (mostly) and out of the water. Oakland D.T.C. is off the same exit btw.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am not associated with Randy from a breeding or business standpoint. I was part of the Menlo Park SCH club when I lived in the Bay Area (grew up in Fremont, dad still practices medicine in Fremont) and have seen her training (both K9 and SCH) and breeding program 1st hand. She is a wealth of knowledge on pedigrees and hands on works her dogs.

One of the best clubs in the US, very supportive of everyone. Not matter what your background and dog.

Good OB classes - ask for Sara Hitchens.


----------



## kool (Sep 10, 2007)

she took puppy socialization class @ oakland dog training center. i just feel like to take it one on one if possible ifnot i'll take in one of those training center.

Sue, did you mean they train OB classes at club or menlo park at kennels?
so you mean there are several other insturctors.
i did ran with one of the long time breeder and club executive member from menlo park and he trained twice then flunked me twice waiting for him everytime and no apologize or not even contacted me at all. so i started to looking into instructor again.
any suggestions greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The OB training is at the club in Newark. Paige Tyson and Sara Hitchens. I would check with Sara. Tell her Sue and Baer said hello.

There are no "executive club members" there; everyone is a normal member.









I am not sure who else would be doing OB lessons (classes), unless they were doing something on their own. I would work with Sara, hands down.


----------



## kool (Sep 10, 2007)

one of the member was doing on their own with me and he was a breeder.
i did call today before you gave me two of their names and they were directing me to paige but his phone isn't working and they took my number when i called tyson kennels.
definetely i'll be looking for sara as your recommendation and will pass your regards.
thanks


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Paige is Randy's daughter.

I would work with Sara at the field.


----------



## kool (Sep 10, 2007)

yes i did called today and left message again. 
Randy called me finally and provided me Paige's her daughter's number eventhough i asked about Sara's number.
she was telling me Paige trains OB.
so seems like its harder to get Sara's contact.
I even mentioned that i need Sara's contact but still she is providing me her number.
as you've recommended me so i was really looking to contact her and schedule.
if you have in handy about her contact either phone or email that would be really great.

thanks


----------

